# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل درج متن فارسی در mysql توسط codeigniter

## mostafa_shaeri_tj

سلام.

وقتی با codeigniter توی mysql فارسی درج میکنم ، علامت سوال درج میشه و همونطور هم (به صورت علامت سوال) تو صفحه بازیابی میشه.

اشکال کار ازکجاست؟ 
charset صفحاتم هم utf-8 هست.

(میشه گفت شبیه مشکلیه که ajax با فارسی داره)

----------


## tux-world

مشکلتون اینطوری باید حل بشه :

$Link= mysql_connect($Host,$User,$Password);
$db = mysql_select_db($Database);
mysql_set_charset('utf8',$Link); 
یونیکد مای بعد از صفحه مهمه به تنهایی کاربردی تو دیتابیس نداره

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

دوست عزیز شما باید وارد قسمت و پوشه config کودیگنیتر شوید و database.php را به وسیله ویرایشگر باز کنید سپس دنبال تنظیمات زیر گشته و آنها را مانند نمونه جایگزین کنید:

$db['default']['char_set'] = 'utf8';
$db['default']['dbcollat'] = 'utf8_persian_ci';

متشکرم

----------


## dogi65

سلام

دوست عزیز علاوه بر پاسخ هایی که دوستان به شما داده اند یه نکته می ماند این است که شما تنظیمات  defult['languge'] هم در خود پوشه config است نیز باید fa رو بنویسید در ضمن باید زبان   فارسی رو هم از خود سایت codeigniter دانلود کنید

----------

